# NE ATL, GA 4 Albino rats + 2 story Critter Nation



## srehman (Sep 3, 2016)

I have 4 male albino rats, born in March of this year, no problems with aggression, and all seem to be healthy and energetic. I have no time to give them attention anymore because I have started med school. There is no adoption fee, I will give them to someone who can provide them with a good home and give them attention. You can have their 2 story critter nation cage purchased earlier this year, as well as 1 corner litter pan, 2 large water bottles, 1 hammock, 1 large silent rat wheel, some bedding and whatever extra toys I have for them. They haven't been getting attention lately so it may take a bit of time to get them comfortable with being held again, though they all were before, and they are still comfortable with putting their front paws on your hands, at minimum. Please give these friendly boys a loving home. 

Located in Lawrenceville, GA


----------

